# Délais HomePod



## VictorCboni (16 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois un HomePod, et j'ai l'impression qu'il est un peu défaillant. Lorsque je connecte mon MacBook Pro ou mon iPhone pour mettre de la musique (sur Spotify ou Youtube) j'ai un délais de 2 à 3 secondes. J'ai donc appelé aujourd'hui Apple pour savoir si cela était normal, et on m'a dit que oui. Je trouve ça bizarre qu'en 2019 une enceinte a plus de 300 euros ait un délais aussi long que ça ! Je viens donc vers vous pour avoir votre avis sur ma situation. 
Ps : tous mes appareils sont a jours 

Cordialement,
Victor.


----------



## Anthony (18 Novembre 2019)

Avec Spotify ou YouTube, tu utilises AirPlay 1, qui possède effectivement une latence de deux secondes.


----------



## VictorCboni (18 Novembre 2019)

Ha d'accord merci pour ta réponse. Et il n'y a pas moyen d'utiliser autre chose que AirPlay 1 ? Suis-je le seul a trouver ça choquant qu'une enceinte a ce prix et si récente est un tel délais ?


----------



## henriDo (9 Décembre 2019)

Aussi surprenant que cela soit, macOS ne sait pas envoyer de la musique ou du son en Airplay 2. Dans la barre des menus si tu as regroupé deux HomePod, ils apparaitront séparés, ceci est du au support unique d'Airplay 1. 

Seuls les applications : Music, Podcats et TV.app sont en mesures de prendre en compte Airplay 2 sur Mac. Dans ce cas les HomePod sont pris en compte comme groupés. 

Je te l'accorde, ce n'est pas normal d'avoir un OS qui ne supporte pas la dernière norme proposée par Apple ! Par expérience, le streaming depuis un appareil IOS / iPadOS est plus réactif que depuis un Mac.


----------



## AhRiMaN__ (20 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour , en fait avec Spotify sur iOS c’est exactement la meme chose , il y a un délai via airplay.


----------



## Anthony (20 Décembre 2019)

AhRiMaN__ a dit:


> Bonjour , en fait avec Spotify sur iOS c’est exactement la meme chose , il y a un délai via airplay.



Ce n'est pas lié à l’application, voir mon message précédent.


----------

